
The Smartphone Changed the Refugee Crisis - kawera
http://www.wired.com/2015/12/smartphone-syrian-refugee-crisis/all/1
======
jmnicolas
> In October, Google launched Crisis Info Hub, an effort to open source many
> of the tools refugees use and optimize the information so everything runs
> lightly on a phone. So far it only offers logistical information for the
> Greek island of Lesbos, the primary entry point for those going on to
> Europe. Google is calling upon volunteers to expand the number of locations
> included in the hub.

Why an American tech company is helping millions people to come to Europe
where the countries are over burdened by this mass migration ?

There's already not enough jobs for the local population (France lost 1500
jobs every day in November), what are we going to do with them ? How many is
enough, how many is too much ?

I don't think Europe can save everybody. But never mind : the "generous and
kind hearted" activists of various NGO have decided to be generous in my name.
If they want to do charity, fine, but not in my name. There's already enough
poverty here that we can't tackle, let's not import some more.

Let's be lucid here, apart from a few success stories that the media will jump
on, 95% of these migrants have a bleak future here. Check the 'Calais Jungle'
if you want to see what we have to offer once Google has guided them here.
Maybe Google should give us some funds to accommodate them in better
conditions instead of thinking software is a solution to every problem.

~~~
ManuelKiessling
> where the countries are over burdened by this mass migration

Overburdened? We throw away half of our food and flush our shit with fresh
drinking water. Overburdened? You must be kidding me!

------
desireco42
Smartphone is no longer a luxury and that is very hard to comprehend for many
people. For these people it is essential, to get updates, be in touch with
their relatives, coordinate.

I am originally from Serbia, and I am happy that Serbia turned out as very
hospitable for refugees passing through(unlike many of our neighbours to their
shame), yet many have asked, who are these people who are seemingly well
dressed and with smartphones, where are they heading, what are they running
away from?

Very hard to explain especially to older people. They can't distinguish
refugees from those who they are running away from (Isis).

Also, western media calling them 'migrants' didn't help much and confused
situation more.

~~~
ceejayoz
Plus, these folks weren't always refugees. Just a few years ago they were
doctors, lawyers, farmers, teachers, etc. with the means to buy stuff.

This attitude in the West of "they can't be poor/vulnerable/in-danger, they
have a phone" is just silly.

------
ck2
Confiscating a refugee's smartphone seem cruel. But also, given the sheer
number of people with them there, that has to be millions of dollars in
smartphones. Strange.

I'm also curious what they are going to do with the tens of thousands of life-
jackets you can see piled on the shores.

~~~
ceejayoz
Why strange? After food, water and clothing, they're probably the most useful
thing a refugee could hold on to.

Maps. Contact with loved ones. Googling for refugee resources. Live
translation. Banking with a prepaid card.

------
rbalicki
For ease of access, the links to the conference and tech mentioned in the
article are [http://www.techfugees.com/](http://www.techfugees.com/) and
[http://www.geecycle.org/](http://www.geecycle.org/)

------
ape4
They need internet too.

